# I Know It Isnt a MKIV But



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

1


_Modified by VR6BUG at 11:52 PM 2-22-2010_


----------



## Bobby Mcdermott (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: I Know It Isnt a MKIV But (VR6BUG)*

Nice control arm pic wonder where you got that from.








Car looks good tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Megaa Sparks (Apr 27, 2007)

oooooh


----------



## dlight88 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: I Know It Isnt a MKIV But (VR6BUG)*

its a good lookin project, the thread is probably gonna get moved/locked though but to help prevent that...
The ultimate MkIV GTi










_Modified by dlight88 at 1:02 AM 1-5-2010_


----------



## Bobby Mcdermott (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: I Know It Isnt a MKIV But (dlight88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dlight88* »_its a good lookin project, the thread is probably gonna get moved/locked though but to help prevent that...
The ultimate MkIV GTi


Ill Help with that as well


----------



## dlight88 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: I Know It Isnt a MKIV But (VR6BUG)*

^








Op seriously the car is lookin (did look) awesome


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

Think fast...
It's kind of MK4 content. The pedal set from the Turbo S Beetle fit in GTIs and Jettas... no? Also, people often use the gas door popper from the beetle. uh... I have a parking brake lever boot from a beetle. There's probably more. Same chasis right?
-Emron


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: I Know It Isnt a MKIV But (dlight88)*

1


_Modified by VR6BUG at 11:52 PM 2-22-2010_


----------



## dlight88 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: I Know It Isnt a MKIV But (VR6BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6BUG* »_thanks all for the MKIV content. 

just tryin to keep the thread open







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bobby Mcdermott (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: I Know It Isnt a MKIV But (dlight88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dlight88* »_^








Op seriously the car is lookin (did look) awesome 

Well the OP had the same problem my friend did and got work done by the same guy he did and it didnt turn out too swell either. But at least the car is is good hands now. Ryan miller does amazing work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: I Know It Isnt a MKIV But (Bobby Mcdermott)*

1


_Modified by VR6BUG at 11:52 PM 2-22-2010_


----------



## Bobby Mcdermott (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: I Know It Isnt a MKIV But (VR6BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6BUG* »_Yeah got f'ed over pretty good more then once with this car. Ben gotta talk to you about that remote turbo.

You know where im located.


----------



## dior (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: I Know It Isnt a MKIV But (VR6BUG)*

I'm down with this.
It looked good, hopefully it looks even better http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## dlight88 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: I Know It Isnt a MKIV But (Bobby Mcdermott)*

Looking at his site it looks like he does top notch work, I'm happy enough with my jetta front lol a filled notch would be nice though


----------



## pDUBc (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: I Know It Isnt a MKIV But (dlight88)*

this better not get moved or locked http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eldo (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: I Know It Isnt a MKIV But (VR6BUG)*

looks like it's going to turn-out awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep it up.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: I Know It Isnt a MKIV But (eldo)*

nice!
cant wait to see what it looks like with some fresh paint http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sam Sneed (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: I Know It Isnt a MKIV But (Mr. Appleton)*

This is going to be





















.
hope they don't lock it.










_Modified by sam Sneed at 12:01 AM 1-5-2010_


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: I Know It Isnt a MKIV But (sam Sneed)*

Great Build


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: I Know It Isnt a MKIV But (VR6BUG)*

i hope my car is so bad ass like that so one day i too can whore it in the wrong forum areas








nice ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but you'd never catch me driving a new beetle


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: I Know It Isnt a MKIV But (autobahmer)*

gonna be amazing devin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! best bug to date no doubt about it


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: I Know It Isnt a MKIV But (dlight88)*

nuttin but win.. nice man.,. and that white jetta is tits..


----------



## psone8t (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: I Know It Isnt a MKIV But (tonyb2580)*

Car is tits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

wowww well done im excited to see the end of this


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: (eastcoaststeeze)*

damn i love that RSI kit.


----------



## DubCityVR6 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (JETTA420)*

wow that has to be the best beetle ive ever seen!!!
i cant wait to see it done!!


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Looking good


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: I Know It Isnt a MKIV But (dlight88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dlight88* »_its a good lookin project, the thread is probably gonna get moved/locked though but to help prevent that...
The ultimate MkIV GTi









_Modified by dlight88 at 1:02 AM 1-5-2010_

what kind of motor is that?


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: I Know It Isnt a MKIV But (d.tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_
what kind of motor is that?

its an audi 5 cyl 20v IIRC


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

that's the dahlback gti - it's just an mk4 in the looks, 95% of that car is something else.


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (screwball)*

1


_Modified by VR6BUG at 11:52 PM 2-22-2010_


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (VR6BUG)*

Still watching







Git er done


----------



## chefbeetle1.8t (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*

any new pics of the vr bug? Im over here salivating at your beetle and im ready to see more.
I have a never ending project beetle that i thought was sweet til i seen this. makes me wanna stop messing with my jetta vr6 and go back to the beetle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (chefbeetle1.8t)*

1


_Modified by VR6BUG at 11:53 PM 2-22-2010_


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VR6BUG)*

1


_Modified by VR6BUG at 11:51 PM 2-22-2010_


----------

